# Dinner in ski clothes in Whistler



## Floridaski (Mar 18, 2008)

Ok, tuggers you have all been most helpful.  My motto - think snow forget how much it is costing.  

I think our 10 year old son will LOVE the night tubing.  With that in mind we will need to stay in our ski clothes, have dinner and then tube without losing our dinner.  I guess it would be best to avoid El Tipo's Mexican for that night.  The nights I have open for dinner are Tue/Wed.  I am leaning toward Wed night tubing.

Question, where would be best to have dinner (I guess light dinner would be best) prior to tubing while still in our ski clothes.   We will have our 10 year old son with us, so we would want to avoid the normal apres ski - knock down the ale places.  It is spring break and I would love to avoid spring breakers - there I go again putting two impossible things in a sentence. 

Any suggestions...


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 20, 2008)

There are only a handfull of places in Whistler were you can't go in your ski clothes and many of the apres ski places will be fine with kids before 8pm. 

Just remember that you're staying about 10 minutes outside of town. You may wish to move your car (or get your car) and drive it up to the 2nd base of blackcomb were the tubing is.


----------

